# I can't read threads either



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry to double post but I can't even read the one already posted. I can access things that I have subscribed via email to.

I get this error:

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3212


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Is anyone still getting this problem, or know anyone who is?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Not me anymore


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

this was a temporary install problem, Jeff - will not happen again


----------

